# Need help find a 2009 Onix TDA



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I want to buy a ONIX TDA in blue to ride in North California. I want to buy one and leave it there so I dont have to lug a bike everytime I am back in the USA. Anyone know where I can get a good deal on one. I ride a 54 ORCA so I think a 54 ONIX would fit. I am looking for the new 2009 model.

THanks


----------

